# Incision and Drainage, finger abscess



## JesseL

Do we use 10060 or 26010 for I&D of finger abscess?
Note doesn't say how deep it was, just says abscess I&D on the finger.


----------



## jbrown

need the depth to code


----------



## CatchTheWind

I do not agree with the response that depth is needed for coding an I&D.

I would use 10060, as this refers to a skin abscess. (26010, while having a similar description, is in the musculoskeletal codes section, and so I assume it requires a cut into the muscle.)


----------



## lgrogan

*I&D of finger abscess*

I found this paragraph in one of Medicare's LCD:


Furthermore, there are many other anatomical sites of abscess that are not
addressed in the LCD. There are numerous incision and drainage CPT codes
that are specific to the incisions and drainage of an abscess in various
anatomical sites. Therefore, it would be appropriate to bill these more specific
incision and drainage codes. For example: an abscess of the eyelid should be
reported using CPT code 67700 (blepharotomy, drainage of abscess, eyelid);
a perirectal abscess should be billed with CPT code 46040 (incision and
drainage of ischiorectal and/or perirectal abscess); an abscess of the finger
should be billed with CPT codes 26010 - 26011 (drainage of finger abscess).


----------



## CatchTheWind

That does muddy the waters.  But as CPT-2015 specifically describes "paronychia" as a condition for which10060 is used, I am inclined to stick with 10060.  I am guessing that we are supposed to assume that 20610 (as any code in from the musculoskeletal series) would only be used if the abscess is deeper than skin.


----------

